# Test Prop for 16-20 weeks....



## 1genius (May 13, 2012)

Is 16 weeks too long to run test prop?


----------



## btex34n88 (May 13, 2012)

waste of $ compared to Cyp or E unless you just have an assload of vials. Or you dont mind pinning EOD. I've  been in this pickle before, so im not saying its a total waste, just not too common


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 13, 2012)

Nah it's fine but like btex said that's a lot of pinning after a while. Really I don't mind the pinning it's the soreness I get from prop. But no that should be fine..

What are your stats, goals, cycle history, dosage?


----------



## the_predator (May 13, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> waste of $ compared to cyp or e unless you just have an assload of vials. Or you dont mind pinning eod. I've  been in this pickle before, so im not saying its a total waste, just not too common



^this


----------



## NoCode8511 (May 13, 2012)

Pinning ED or EOd gets old quick, to me at least. I ran prop solo for 8 weeks, and by week 5 I was over it lol.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 13, 2012)

It's really not a waste of money. Prop is cheaper than enan. It's just a lot more oil and pins. But it kicks in faster and clears sooner.


----------



## overburdened (May 13, 2012)

1genius said:


> Is 16 weeks too long to run test prop?


I would run prop all damn year if it didn't hurt so bad....

if you can stand the pain for 16weeks, you will love the results!


----------



## rage racing (May 13, 2012)

Why not run Test E for 16 weeks and kick start the cycle with Prop for the first 4 weeks..


----------



## exphys88 (May 13, 2012)

Test E-1-12 weeks
Test Prop 1-4,13-16

This allows you to go into pct quicker.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 13, 2012)

overburdened said:


> I would run prop all damn year if it didn't hurt so bad....
> 
> if you can stand the pain for 16weeks, you will love the results!



Guess I'm a lucky guy. I'm not sensitive to prop one bit. I can take 2ml anywhere and not feel it the next day.


----------



## overburdened (May 13, 2012)

I tend to throw 3 in ea shoulder... Then whine later


----------



## fsoe (May 13, 2012)

overburdened said:


> I would run prop all damn year if it didn't hurt so bad....
> 
> if you can stand the pain for 16weeks, you will love the results!



Prop is mostly what I run - i use to use sust a lot but I switched to cyp in Jan of this year for my cruise  just to try it and noticed a big difference - so from here forward its cyp and prop for me


----------



## Night_Wolf (May 13, 2012)

1-4 Test P
1-14 Test E
14-16 Test P

I just saved you thousand pins.


----------



## davemeister (May 14, 2012)

test p is weak u should do tren


----------



## colochine (May 14, 2012)

davemeister said:


> test p is weak u should do tren



Lol


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 14, 2012)

Night_Wolf said:


> 1-4 Test P
> 1-14 Test E
> 14-16 Test P
> 
> I just saved you thousand pins.


more like 40 somethin but...lol


----------



## davemeister (May 14, 2012)

pussy child so scared he will not do tren ha ha using weaksauce shit test p does nt do anhything !


----------



## Gdogg (May 14, 2012)

I love prop. I have done it for 12 weeks before. I started pinning ed then just uped my dose and went to every eod. Worked great for me. I only had pain the first couple pins then after that I was golden.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 14, 2012)

And the trolls go wild!


----------



## Ironman2001 (May 14, 2012)

davemeister= JACKASS!


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 14, 2012)

Brilliant equation Dr. lol


----------



## 1genius (May 14, 2012)

This is my 3rd cycle. I'm at 170lbs/ 5' 9"/ 14%bf. I plan on running it with Eq for 16 weeks, It's gonna look something like this:

Test Prop-200mg/week for 16weeks
Equipoise-600mg/week for 16weeks

Mon: 75mg Test Prop and 300mg Eq in the same shot
Wed: 50mg Test Prop
Fri:   75mg Test Prop and 300mg Eq in the same shot


----------



## SupaSwole (May 14, 2012)

GP prop = pain free... I love it


----------



## SloppyJ (May 14, 2012)

1genius said:


> This is my 3rd cycle. I'm at 170lbs/ 5' 9"/ 14%bf. I plan on running it with Eq for 16 weeks, It's gonna look something like this:
> 
> Test Prop-200mg/week for 16weeks
> Equipoise-600mg/week for 16weeks
> ...



Dude that makes no sense what so ever. Just run test e with that. That's not enough prop to do anything. Just get test e and run 1cc mon and fri.


----------



## overburdened (May 15, 2012)

1genius said:


> This is my 3rd cycle. I'm at 170lbs/ 5' 9"/ 14%bf. I plan on running it with Eq for 16 weeks, It's gonna look something like this:
> 
> Test Prop-200mg/week for 16weeks
> Equipoise-600mg/week for 16weeks
> ...


why only 200mg of test?


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 15, 2012)

Some of you guys run some really fucked up cycles lol..


----------



## 1genius (May 15, 2012)

From what I've read, anything more than 200mg of testosterone a week inhibits collagen synthesis.

To plan a cycle where the goal is to increase skeletal musclemass/strength while at the same time increase joint/tendon/ligament strength,enough to keep up with the dramatic increase in skeletal muscle, you mustchoose drugs like Eq, Deca, Anavar, or Primo as the base of your cycle.Testosterone and its esters can be added to your cycle to keep levels within a'normal' physiological range (ie, 100-200 mg/wk) but must not go above this.Since drugs like eq, deca, anavar and primo will reduce endogenous, naturallevels of test, these levels may be maintained with exogenous test in the100-200 mg/wk range. Test at this dose will not inhibit collagen syn, but paradoxically,will help increase it. It is when exogenous testosterone is used > 200 mg/wkthat collagen syn is inhibited. 

I also plan on running HCG 500IU/week on mondays and thursdays.


----------



## 1genius (May 15, 2012)

If I got results off of 250mg sustanon a week for 8 weeks, I can get results off of 200mg of prop/week for 16 weeks.


----------



## 1genius (May 15, 2012)

Not soo soon with the tren, it's only my third cycle!


----------



## 1genius (May 15, 2012)

I'm not familiar with the pain of prop I've only experienced it in sust, but this is why I'm pinning it with the eq.


----------



## 1genius (May 15, 2012)

I like the idea of getting 160mg of testosterone out of a 200mg pin of prop than 175mg of test out of a 250mg pin of enan. Although I may reconsider.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 15, 2012)

Yeah well either way that tiny amount of test isn't going to do shit for you. The ester clears pretty fast and your not even bringing your levels up much at all so it's basically just a TRT dose IF that. 

EQ isn't going to be that impressive at 500mg/wk and neither is prop at 200mg/wk.


----------



## TBLAZIN (May 15, 2012)

say one was running deca w/prop for the 16 wks, would putting the prop in front of deca or the rear of deca<same pin> be the best to lessen the pain? hope that makes sense, or does it even matter, ur fuked either way...


----------



## 1genius (May 16, 2012)

overburdened said:


> why only 200mg of test?




From what I've read, anything more than 200mg of testosterone a week inhibits collagen synthesis.

To plan a cycle where the goal is to increase skeletal musclemass/strength while at the same time increase joint/tendon/ligament strength,enough to keep up with the dramatic increase in skeletal muscle, you mustchoose drugs like Eq, Deca, Anavar, or Primo as the base of your cycle.Testosterone and its esters can be added to your cycle to keep levels within a'normal' physiological range (ie, 100-200 mg/wk) but must not go above this.Since drugs like eq, deca, anavar and primo will reduce endogenous, naturallevels of test, these levels may be maintained with exogenous test in the100-200 mg/wk range. Test at this dose will not inhibit collagen syn, but paradoxically,will help increase it. It is when exogenous testosterone is used > 200 mg/wkthat collagen syn is inhibited. 

I also plan on running HCG 500IU/week on mondays and thursdays.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 16, 2012)

TBLAZIN said:


> say one was running deca w/prop for the 16 wks, would putting the prop in front of deca or the rear of deca<same pin> be the best to lessen the pain? hope that makes sense, or does it even matter, ur fuked either way...



It really doesn't matter because the solution with the highest density will sink to the bottom. There's no need to think that hard about it. Just load it up and pin it. If the gear is good, it shouldn't hurt.


----------



## 1genius (May 19, 2012)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> Nah it's fine but like btex said that's a lot of pinning after a while. Really I don't mind the pinning it's the soreness I get from prop. But no that should be fine..
> 
> What are your stats, goals, cycle history, dosage?



*My Stats *
5'9" 1/4, 165-170lbs, 13-15%bf
*My Goals *
180-185lbs, 8-9% bf

*Cycle History
*
*Cycle 1: *Sustanon 250 1cc per week for 8 weeks gained 8-10lbs went from 14-15%bf to 9-10%bf. I even got as low as 8%bf. No PCT. I kept the strenght from the cycle for a loooooong time. I don't think it left. I lost the gains though.

*Time Off 8weeks
Cycle 2: *Sustanon 250 1cc per week for weeks 1-6 and 2cc's for weeks 6-12. I made the same gains as the first cycle because my diet and workout were the same as the first cycle. Well I gained more than the first cycle the bodyfat went to between 9 and 10 because I learned how to do it from the first cycle. The gains were more noticable during this cycle so I had to slow down. I was getting funny stares and whispers. I was also horny all the time and emotional because of all of the aggression I had to surpress. I don't think I want to cycle with more than 500mg testosterone per week, but who knows.


----------



## 1genius (May 19, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Yeah well either way that tiny amount of test isn't going to do shit for you. The ester clears pretty fast and your not even bringing your levels up much at all so it's basically just a TRT dose IF that.
> 
> EQ isn't going to be that impressive at 500mg/wk and neither is prop at 200mg/wk.



It's EQ at 600mg/wk and Test at 200mg/wk. What do you recommend?


----------



## 1genius (May 19, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> waste of $ compared to Cyp or E unless you just have an assload of vials. Or you dont mind pinning EOD. I've  been in this pickle before, so im not saying its a total waste, just not too common



I have a sustainable supply.


----------



## 1genius (May 19, 2012)

NoCode8511 said:


> Pinning ED or EOd gets old quick, to me at least. I ran prop solo for 8 weeks, and by week 5 I was over it lol.



How did you run it?


----------



## 1genius (May 19, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Why not run Test E for 16 weeks and kick start the cycle with Prop for the first 4 weeks..



I could do that. My concern is I don't want to prevent collagen systhesis. I want to get the most out of EQ. It's recommended to not exceed 200mg of test/wk, in doing so it inhibits collagen synthesis.


----------



## 1genius (May 19, 2012)

NoCode8511 said:


> Pinning ED or EOd gets old quick, to me at least. I ran prop solo for 8 weeks, and by week 5 I was over it lol.




Pinning was the highlight of my day.


----------



## AnthonyPiccari (May 21, 2012)

1genius said:


> From what I've read, anything more than 200mg of testosterone a week inhibits collagen synthesis.
> 
> To plan a cycle where the goal is to increase skeletal musclemass/strength while at the same time increase joint/tendon/ligament strength,enough to keep up with the dramatic increase in skeletal muscle, you mustchoose drugs like Eq, Deca, Anavar, or Primo as the base of your cycle.Testosterone and its esters can be added to your cycle to keep levels within a'normal' physiological range (ie, 100-200 mg/wk) but must not go above this.Since drugs like eq, deca, anavar and primo will reduce endogenous, naturallevels of test, these levels may be maintained with exogenous test in the100-200 mg/wk range. Test at this dose will not inhibit collagen syn, but paradoxically,will help increase it. It is when exogenous testosterone is used > 200 mg/wkthat collagen syn is inhibited.
> 
> I also plan on running HCG 500IU/week on mondays and thursdays.



In my opinion your just taking bits and pieces of research and selectively applying them to your goals, including the article you pasted. The point everyone is making is the STANDARD dose for any test is 325-500mg per week. This is your third cycle and you are 170lbs, also in which you have used Sust. To get your Test levels out of a natural range you must up your dose, with the compounds you are using recovery after you come off, as long as proper post cycle is in place, recovery will be a non issue. Like Sloppy said 200mg is TRT IF THAT. Do some more research if your serious about this cycle. I understand your point but you have to realize that without any juice and proper diet you could WELL surpass your goals in three months or less. Therefore, I would either not do the cycle and adjust your diet and training regimen or do ALOT more research and rethink what you want out of you AAS cycle. Just my opinion, hope all goes well!


----------



## westcoastrider (May 22, 2012)

You better rotate between sites unless you want scar tissue. It will get old pinning eod for 4 months!


----------



## 1genius (May 30, 2012)

AnthonyPiccari said:


> In my opinion your just taking bits and pieces of research and selectively applying them to your goals, including the article you pasted. The point everyone is making is the STANDARD dose for any test is 325-500mg per week. This is your third cycle and you are 170lbs, also in which you have used Sust. To get your Test levels out of a natural range you must up your dose, with the compounds you are using recovery after you come off, as long as proper post cycle is in place, recovery will be a non issue. Like Sloppy said 200mg is TRT IF THAT. Do some more research if your serious about this cycle. I understand your point but you have to realize that without any juice and proper diet you could WELL surpass your goals in three months or less. Therefore, I would either not do the cycle and adjust your diet and training regimen or do ALOT more research and rethink what you want out of you AAS cycle. Just my opinion, hope all goes well!




I'll do 325 per week, but I know I'm not going to be able to handle it.


----------

